#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-03-09
<iamfuzz> Matir, ping
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-03-11
<villageidiot> hey! anybody here?
#ubuntu-us-ga 2012-03-05
<skinnymg1> hello all
